# Manager.Mattia. Fedeltà.Visite



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Ogni volta che si avvicina uno dei miei controlli di routine salute divento...irritabile.
Non tanto. Una cosa assolutamente gestibile ma mi rendo conto che la mia pazienza, il mio carattere mediatore e i miei sorrisi a destra e manca diventano...diversi.
Mi muovo pure più lentamente come se con questo il tempo si dilatasse, diventando più lungo.
L'ultimo controllo non è andato benissimo, quindi abbiamo accorciato i tempi e prossima settimana visita.
E Mattia è un problema.
Perchè comincia ad innervosirsi.
Comincia a diventare noioso.
Mi stuzzica. Rompe i coglioni a nastro su qualsiasi cosa.

Ma è tipico suo. Non regge l'ansia e il suo modo di esorcizzarla ed abbassarla è quello di diventare un picchio insopportabile con me.
Dopo tanti anni insieme ho capito le sue dinamiche per cui...
Lui comincia.
Io sopporto.
Lui continua.
Io niente.
Continua ancora alzando il tiro delle cose rompi.
A quel punto comincio a mettere paletti.
Lui prosegue.
E poi...mi incazzo.
E tutto sfocia in una litigata pazzesca, dove si finisce per scopare da cattivi e poi, finalmente, tutto si appiana e ritornano le solite dinamiche dove lui fa il noioso amorevole e io la mistress ironica.
Ecco. Sta succedendo questo da qualche giorno.
E la rottura  verte sulla fedeltà.
Sulla mia idea di non valore aggiunto alla coppia.
Sulla mia idea che il sesso non è tradimento ma lo è un pò di più il tradimento sentimentale.
E che il mio patto di fedeltà è decaduto, eccetera eccetera.
E mi chiede se lo tradisco.
E io rispondo -Controlla Mattia. Controlla.-
Una guerriglia in cui si sente fottere e preferirebbe che io gli dicessi -No amore grande non ti tradisco, tranquillo.- abche se lui sa benissimo che potrebbe essere...
Ma non sono così. Non mento su questa cosa.
E mi dispiace pure che lui non abbia superato il tradimento. Un tradimento che ha fatto lui e che io non gli faccio pesare assolutamente.
E vado in mina di questa sua incapacità di andare oltre. Di sentire ancora sensi di colpa.
Non capisco perchè non metabolizza. Vaffanculo. E' passata. Ma chi se ne fotte.

Manager.
Il suo mestruo continua. Anzi. E' peggiorato.
Faccio una premessa.
Nel suo team c'è un ragazzo, Maurizio. Un tipo solare. Carino. Dolce. Impostato certo ma starebbe bene più nel gruppo Tebe che nel gruppo Manager.
Con lui c'è un ottimo canale comunicativo anche se...suda quando gli parlo.
Diventa rosso.
Balbetta.
Un giorno stavamo parlando alla macchina, dopo una giornataccia. Ad un certo punto...
L'ho fissato e un pò incredula gli ho detto -Maurizio...stai per baciarmi?-
Lui è diventato viola.
-Si.- 
Gli ho sorriso e detto -Se lo fai ti tiro uno  schiaffone che giri due ore...-
Ora.
Maurizio, incredibilmente è il pupillo non dichiarato di Manager.
Sembra strano perchè sono. Acqua e olio.
Eppure lo noto che Manager con lui ha atteggiamenti diversi. Di protezione.
Addirittura, quando ancora io e Manager eravamo solo colleghi, lui faceva il lavaggio del cervello a Maurizio su di me, dicendogli di non farsi intortare dai miei modi...come se fossi una strega ammaliatrice. (Io? Flap flap super flap)
Ed è ridicolo quando siamo tutti e tre. Perchè è come se ci fosse una sorta di gioco dove Manager dice - Io e Tebe dobbiamo vedere alcune cose da soli...non sei geloso vero?-
E Maurizio -No capo figurati...io Tebe la vedo molto più di te...-

Bene...
Ieri ero con Maurizio a vedere alcune cose.
E' arrivato Manager all'improvviso.
Ero seduta su un divanetto piena di fogli sparsi.
Maurizio in piedi dall'altra parte della stanza che scartabellava in alcuni faldoni.
Entra lui.
Sguardo a me. Sguardo a Maurizio. E poi.
-Tebe...cosa ci fai qui?-
Cosa? Come cosa faccio qui. Ci lavoro!
-Sto vedendo alcune cose con Maury...-
Ha mollato la sua ventiquattro ore in pelle umana in terra e...si è seduto vicino a me.
Mi sono leggermente spostata. Lui anche. Per venirmi più vicino.
E sorrideva a ghigno. Dio che stronzo che è in questo periodo. Una merda proprio.
-Lo sai che grosso come sei mi inquieti quando stai troppo vicino...- 
Ghigno -Stai bene Tebe? Sembri...affaticata...-
-Ho il raffreddore. E dormo poco-
-....dormi poco...-
-Anche tu mi sembri un pò..rigido...-
-Sono stato al parco con i miei bambini. Ho giocato a pallone tutto il giorno. Si sono divertiti un sacco ma io pago lo stress muscolare...-altro ghigno. Sempre vicino.
Ho cominciato a fissare un punto indefinito  nella sala poi sono entrati altri due di Manager che hanno cominciato a parlare con Maurizio.
-Riguardati...- mi ha detto.
Si è alzato. Ha salutato gli altri e prima di uscire si è voltato.
Ci siamo fissati un istante. Una sensazione strana. Sentivo l'aria elettrica. 
Ha alzato la mano in un ciao ciao appena accennato. Sempre con il ghigno.
Sono rimasta in out per qualche istante con una sensazione strana addosso.
E sempre la fastidiosa sensazione che ci sia un muro.

Più tardi Maurizio mi manda una mail
_Sai cosa mi ha chiesto la mia collega? Se fra te e manager c'è del tenero Ahahahahahahahahahah.
Però posso chiederti se avete qualche problema?
Lui mi sembra un pò aggressivo con te e tu...anche.
_
Ho scritto a manager.
_Ciao,
forse dovresti limitare le tue esternazioni fisiche di forza nei miei confronti perchè danno adito a pettegolezzi.
E riguardati pure tu._

Nessuna risposta. Ovvio.
E ho mal di testa oggi.
E sono nervosa.
E stanca.
E...













Mondo.
Ma fottiti un pò.


----------



## Flavia (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe in questo momento pensa solo a te e alla tua salute, tutto il resto accantonalo.
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Flavia;bt744 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe in questo momento pensa solo a te e alla tua salute, tutto il resto accantonalo.
> in bocca al lupo


Crepi il cacciatore... sto sempre dalla parte degli animali!!!!


----------



## Eliade (30 Marzo 2012)

Mmmm, gli da proprio fastidio l'interesse di Maurizio nei tuoi confronti.
Possesso o gelosia? 
Non saprei dire, al momento.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Marzo 2012)

Esami: ohi ciccia, che ogni cacciatore si becchi un pallino nella chiappa (piuttosto che ne schiatti uno...

Mattiasempre umilissime opinioni personali, scusa se ometto tutti i forse secondo me magari credo etc etc)
1-ha deluso in primis se stesso, non può più mettersi sul piedistallo dell'adamantino -ed è dura da digerire
2-non può più convincerti del valore aggiunto della fedeltà fisica, e ciò gli fa una strizza terribile perchè
 2a- sa che tu ora lo potresti tradire e lui è insicuro perchè
  2ai- una grande paura del tradimento è che tu trovi "migliore" di lui uno che ti scopi
  2aii- lui per primo non sa che cos'è un tradimento puramente fisico perchè si è impelagato con quell'altra

Ergo, forse si danna l'anima perchè non capisce.
Non capisce che non è "in pericolo" più o meno di prima.

Sinceramente, nonostante la mia dichiarata "non chiedo e non dò fedeltà fisica" mi ci è voluto tempo per interiorizzare certe cose.
Il desiderio di esorcizzare la paura di perdere la persona che ami tramite un "possesso esclusivo" è radicata.
Ci vuole un certo tipo di carattere e di storia personale per sentire dentro di sè che il proprio rapporto non è messo in discussione da eventuali rotolamenti in letti altrui.

Manager: macchè mestruo... se foste stati cani ti avrebbe posseduto lì davanti a tutti...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Marzo 2012)

Esami: ohi ciccia, che ogni cacciatore si becchi un pallino nella chiappa (piuttosto che ne schiatti uno...

Mattiasempre umilissime opinioni personali, scusa se ometto tutti i forse secondo me magari credo etc etc)
1-ha deluso in primis se stesso, non può più mettersi sul piedistallo dell'adamantino -ed è dura da digerire
2-non può più convincerti del valore aggiunto della fedeltà fisica, e ciò gli fa una strizza terribile perchè
 2a- sa che tu ora lo potresti tradire e lui è insicuro perchè
  2ai- una grande paura del tradimento è che tu trovi "migliore" di lui uno che ti scopi
  2aii- lui per primo non sa che cos'è un tradimento puramente fisico perchè si è impelagato con quell'altra

Ergo, forse si danna l'anima perchè non capisce.
Non capisce che non è "in pericolo" più o meno di prima.

Sinceramente, nonostante la mia dichiarata "non chiedo e non dò fedeltà fisica" mi ci è voluto tempo per interiorizzare certe cose.
Il desiderio di esorcizzare la paura di perdere la persona che ami tramite un "possesso esclusivo" è radicata.
Ci vuole un certo tipo di carattere e di storia personale per sentire dentro di sè che il proprio rapporto non è messo in discussione da eventuali rotolamenti in letti altrui.

Manager: macchè mestruo... se foste stati cani ti avrebbe posseduto lì davanti a tutti...


----------



## Flavia (1 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt745 ha detto:
			
		

> Crepi il cacciatore... sto sempre dalla parte degli animali!!!!


ok, allora ti faccio degli auguri animalisti:
attenta a non finire in mezzo alle palle del riccio
in c... alla balena
hai ragione povero lupo sempre maltrattato
a  parte gli scherzi faccio il tifo per te


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

Che il cacciatore finisca col culo abbastanza vicino ad un istrice da farlo incazzare, in questo modo mancando il lupo, che starà attento di guardia col branco... in modo che nulla ti possa toccare. Tebe, Tebina, un abbraccio.
P.S. ho visto solo oggi... ricambio.


----------

